
Student granted UK visa after media uproar - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45939552
======
pandapower2
>The idea that the UK is the promised land is just an arrogant and ignorant
attitude.

That idea seems to be common to a lot of immigration officers all over the
world. Its not restricted to wealthier countries or countries of any
particular ethnicity.

Its a real shame from a tourism promotion perspective. A tourists first
interaction with a local is likely to be when they meet an immigration officer
on arrival. Those same immigration officers are likely to be the tourists last
encounter with a local.

Those interactions are, at best, brief and indifferent. At worst it involves
the visitor being subjected to paranoia and suspicion for a prolonged period
of time.

~~~
onemoresoop
I agree it's bad, bad for tourism, bad for the economy and bad for the culture
exchange. Immigrants overstaying their visa can't really do anything, can't
work, can't travel, etc. The incentive to stay on a visa is so low, especially
for university students who could do much better in their countries than say
overstay their visas and work on the black market for a meager pay.

